# Taking temperature to see when I ovulate?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there

Does anyone know a good site where I can get a temperature chart please to see when I ovulate?

I think I will be on  tomorrow so will have to start then..need to get a fertility thermometer today..

Thank you xx


----------



## pandagirl (Jan 12, 2013)

hi, better late than never i hope -  I use a charting app from fertilityfriend.com. They have a premium paid version that I used for a few months, but have long switched to the basic and free version, which is absolutely fine. good luck!


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks so much xx


----------

